# Lyft Cancellations



## GearJammer (Jul 9, 2014)

I am running at a 30-40% cancellation rate after I accept a trip, anyone else?


----------



## Lyfty (Jul 26, 2014)

I would say around %10 so far, two of them after 5 mins, so I received 5 dollars from each.


----------



## Spanky (Jun 28, 2014)

Lyft folks cancel like crazy. Think it's people plying with app who accidentally hit request ride.


----------



## champ.49er (Aug 4, 2014)

I would say I'm around 20% cancellation rate. A majority of them had the courtesy to cancel immediately after I accept the ride.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

i will cancel if car is too small, my mon has walker, my niece has 2 year son with car seat,
i will also cancel if car not moving within 5 min, i do now know that may be a GPS problem,
i cancel two driver's that hit on my niece, one of the asshole driver's has a wife that is also a driver and she also asked about her, i think they looking for threesome.


----------



## LuLu (Jun 27, 2014)

GearJammer said:


> I am running at a 30-40% cancellation rate after I accept a trip, anyone else?


At 50%........not cool........not the case at all with Uber..? Very few in fact.


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

i had a lady who opened lyft and canceled before i could say yes to picking her up. 5 mins later she does it again but this time i let it get to 5 seconds then i accept ride. on my way she cancels.

i saw her pop up again on my screen a 3rd time but this time i said F it, im not picking it up. but usually i get cancels before i accept the riders. only a handful mind you, that im picking up.


----------



## Arlington Driver (Oct 24, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> i will cancel if car is too small, my mon has walker, my niece has 2 year son with car seat,


Not cool, subcompact cars are allowed by Uberx and Lyft, so if you request a uberx or standar Lyft (not Lyft plus) you agree that you can get that car. On a similar vein, Sidecar accepts vehicles with two doors which neither Uberx or Lyft do, but their system is a little different (you pick the driver you want).


----------



## jmana (Sep 2, 2014)

I'd say I get about 30% cancellations with Lyft, and maybe 15% with Uber. The thing about Uber is their cancellations usually happen when I'm almost at the destination! At least with Lyft around 75% of them cancel within a minute of accepting the ride.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Arlington Driver said:


> Not cool..


@painfreepc is NOT a rider that most of us would pick up more than once.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Arlington Driver said:


> Not cool, subcompact cars are allowed by Uberx and Lyft, so if you request a uberx or standar Lyft (not Lyft plus) you agree that you can get that car. On a similar vein, Sidecar accepts vehicles with two doors which neither Uberx or Lyft do, but their system is a little different (you pick the driver you want).


Something is really wrong with a few of you, have a nice day..


----------

